# Closing Team Lead



## BullseyeBabe (Feb 19, 2021)

Is this position going away company wide? We’re being told all TLs have to be key carriers and open and close the store.


----------



## Anelmi (Feb 19, 2021)

Isn't that the way it used to be? Back before modernization?


----------



## SoftlinesTM2018 (Feb 19, 2021)

I wouldn’t be surprised, a lot of the changes in my store are going back to pre modernization


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Feb 19, 2021)

Will this position be eliminated or the TL used somewhere else since we have less TL’s now than we did pre-modernization?


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Feb 19, 2021)

SoftlinesTM2018 said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised, a lot of the changes in my store are going back to pre modernization


How so?


----------



## Rarejem (Feb 19, 2021)

Our closing TL quit very recently and the position was filled.


----------



## happygoth (Feb 20, 2021)

They probably want to utilize them on the weekends and when Closing TL is on vacation.


----------



## happygoth (Feb 20, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> Isn't that the way it used to be? Back before modernization?


I thought it was actually part of Modernization? TLs who weren't key-carriers became so after we implemented Modernization completely.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 20, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Will this position be eliminated or the TL used somewhere else since we have less TL’s now than we did pre-modernization?


We have more tl’s now.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Feb 20, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> We have more tl’s now.


We lost 2 GM TL’s based on the org chart.


----------



## sunnydays (Feb 20, 2021)

it’s not going away they just want to make sure everyone has keys for weekend duty/if the closing tl calls out/etc


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Feb 26, 2021)

All TLs in the store should be key carriers for rotation on weekend purposes. Our stores been one on top of modernization and all but the 2 new leaders have store keys.


----------



## sunnydays (Feb 27, 2021)

ye. the only tl in my store who won't have a key is starbucks


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 27, 2021)

My store only inbound and p1 has store keys besides the closing Tl. We do have 2 closing Tl


----------



## MrT (Feb 28, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> ye. the only tl in my store who won't have a key is starbucks


Even my starbucks tl has keys.  He will occassional close the store but isnt a part of the rotation for us.


----------



## DBZ (Feb 28, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> ye. the only tl in my store who won't have a key is starbucks


 
At my store, it is the SETLs who don't have keys.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 28, 2021)

Same.  Lead a well run sbux, and you will get plenty of LOD shifts.


----------



## sunnydays (Feb 28, 2021)

Yetive said:


> Same.  Lead a well run sbux, and you will get plenty of LOD shifts.


undoubtedly this would be true at my store as well but we just aren't staffed for it so


----------



## Yetive (Feb 28, 2021)

Staffing can be a challenge for sure.


----------



## Logo (May 10, 2021)

Why is it Closing TL can't put pdd in workday?  It makes no sense when they are responsible for every work center at night.   Can't even see if there are existing ones.  When i write them i like to refer back to dates if its an on going thing.


----------



## MrT (May 10, 2021)

Logo said:


> Why is it Closing TL can't put pdd in workday?  It makes no sense when they are responsible for every work center at night.   Can't even see if there are existing ones.  When i write them i like to refer back to dates if its an on going thing.


They should write up the pdd and send it to there tl to submit or an etl


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 10, 2021)

Logo said:


> Why is it Closing TL can't put pdd in workday?  It makes no sense when they are responsible for every work center at night.   Can't even see if there are existing ones.  When i write them i like to refer back to dates if its an on going thing.


Just realized this the other day. Like @MrT said, type it and send to etl/tl.


----------



## Logo (May 11, 2021)

That's what is currently being done i want to know the 'why" of it.


----------



## Coqui (May 11, 2021)

You can also have the TM’s TL/ETL initiate the PDD and then reassign it to you so you can complete it but those are extra steps they may not want to do/know how to do.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 11, 2021)

Logo said:


> That's what is currently being done i want to know the 'why" of it.



The TM's lead needs to agree with the PDD because that TL is the one who is tasked with following up that the conduct/performance improves. In the best possible scenario, it ensures that the TL is made aware of the PDD. In the worst scenario, you could unwittingly coach someone for doing exactly what their TL told them to do. Having to first inform the TL in that case is a chance for you and the TL to have a conversation about what is expected of the TM.


----------



## NightHuntress (May 11, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> The TM's lead needs to agree with the PDD because that TL is the one who is tasked with following up that the conduct/performance improves. In the best possible scenario, it ensures that the TL is made aware of the PDD. In the worst scenario, you could unwittingly coach someone for doing exactly what their TL told them to do. Having to first inform the TL in that case is a chance for you and the TL to have a conversation about what is expected of the TM.


I agree with this. But I’ve also been in the position as well where I’ve written a PDD and emailed it to the team lead and ETL and it never gets put it in the system and documented. Then when they come to me and continue to wonder why I am having issues with certain team members, it was because I am doing my part and trying to hold them accountable but because their team lead wasn’t doing their job then the team member wasn’t ever getting put on corrective action and was always just sliding by.


----------



## vyrt (May 11, 2021)

targetuser said:


> I agree with this. But I’ve also been in the position as well where I’ve written a PDD and emailed it to the team lead and ETL and it never gets put it in the system and documented. Then when they come to me and continue to wonder why I am having issues with certain team members, it was because I am doing my part and trying to hold them accountable but because their team lead wasn’t doing their job then the team member wasn’t ever getting put on corrective action and was always just sliding by.


When I was closing lead I made sure to cc the etl and sd as a follow up to make sure it happened properly. Especially since it should be a simple copy paste when the tl is checking their email.


----------



## ClosingQueen (May 12, 2021)

targetuser said:


> I agree with this. But I’ve also been in the position as well where I’ve written a PDD and emailed it to the team lead and ETL and it never gets put it in the system and documented. Then when they come to me and continue to wonder why I am having issues with certain team members, it was because I am doing my part and trying to hold them accountable but because their team lead wasn’t doing their job then the team member wasn’t ever getting put on corrective action and was always just sliding by.


When I PDD a TM I email to the TL(s), their ETL and CC the HR ETL and SD. I then follow up with the TL(s) or ETL. If it hasn't been entered into Workday, I follow up with either the HR ETL or SD so it gets done. It ends up being alot of following up which is time consuming and irritating. Unfortunately, because of this system, I let some things slide because I know it's going to be a major thing.


----------



## StyleStar (May 12, 2021)

Logo said:


> Why is it Closing TL can't put pdd in workday?  It makes no sense when they are responsible for every work center at night.   Can't even see if there are existing ones.  When i write them i like to refer back to dates if its an on going thing.


In our store our closing lead emails convos to etl hr, team leader/etl of individual and they copy/paste conbo right into workday. I agree they should be able to see everyone, especially when they are often tasked with having coachings for the team members who come in once their leader is out for the day.


----------



## Spotter (May 14, 2021)

With everything going on, why does the closing TL close the building by themselves?  At least at my store. At least back in the day there was a ETL and a TL per night to close. I really think that Target should rethink it having at least 2 leaders close these buildings down at night.


----------



## happygoth (May 15, 2021)

Spotter said:


> With everything going on, why does the closing TL close the building by themselves?  At least at my store. At least back in the day there was a ETL and a TL per night to close. I really think that Target should rethink it having at least 2 leaders close these buildings down at night.


At the very least there should be security with the Closing lead until the end.


----------



## allnew2 (May 15, 2021)

happygoth said:


> At the very least there should be security with the Closing lead until the end.


I was gonna mention that.  My closing lead always has a tps with them and once a week even the Apetl is there.


----------



## Anelmi (May 15, 2021)

happygoth said:


> At the very least there should be security with the Closing lead until the end.



At my store, it's the closing lead and the GSA. Sometimes the TSS too.


----------



## BadaBing (May 15, 2021)

All the veteran tl's in my store have been doing this for years. However, there's a couple new ones that they don't trust with the responsibility 🤦🏻‍♂️💀🤣


----------



## TLSpot (May 16, 2021)

Spotter said:


> With everything going on, why does the closing TL close the building by themselves?  At least at my store. At least back in the day there was a ETL and a TL per night to close. I really think that Target should rethink it having at least 2 leaders close these buildings down at night.


At my store there are usually 2-3 leads present at closing, Fulfillment, myself, and closing, but it’s not typical in the district. Honestly, it’s been a smart move recently.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 16, 2021)

ALL TL should be able to open/close or they shouldn’t BE team leads !

An ETL AND a TL should always close together.  What if the one alone gets sick ?  What if there is an emergency ? 
 One person can’t be in 2 places at the same time - there should be a minimum of 2 so the other can run the store while 1 is on meal or otherwise pre occupied.

It seems a waste of resources to have 2 ETL’s working at the SAME time and leaving other times with no coverage.  They should work OPPOSITE shifts to stretch coverage throughout ALL open hours.  Upsets guests when they want to speak to an EXEC and they only get a TL because there is not an exec in the building.


----------



## RTCry (May 16, 2021)

Spotter said:


> With everything going on, why does the closing TL close the building by themselves?  At least at my store. At least back in the day there was a ETL and a TL per night to close. I really think that Target should rethink it having at least 2 leaders close these buildings down at night.



What is “everything going on”? I’m being sincere. I’m a Closing TL and I really don’t need anyone with me M-Thurs. It’s not a big deal. Fridays can be sketch, but I usually have the SETL to close which is a huge help.

Maybe stores by large cities need it? IDK.


----------



## Jayunderscore (May 17, 2021)

RTCry said:


> What is “everything going on”? I’m being sincere. I’m a Closing TL and I really don’t need anyone with me M-Thurs. It’s not a big deal. Fridays can be sketch, but I usually have the SETL to close which is a huge help.
> 
> Maybe stores by large cities need it? IDK.


I'm a Closing TL in a large city and I am usually by myself after 6:30 with few issues, though I do wish I had another TL with me to cover Fulfillment or the Front End sometimes. Not an ETL or SD, though. I don't need anyone breathing down my neck while I'm supposedly running the show.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 17, 2021)

I wouldn’t want to be the only ‘go to’ in the store being pulled in every direction.  Would much rather share the load.


----------



## NightHuntress (May 17, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> ALL TL should be able to open/close or they shouldn’t BE team leads !
> 
> An ETL AND a TL should always close together.  What if the one alone gets sick ?  What if there is an emergency ?
> One person can’t be in 2 places at the same time - there should be a minimum of 2 so the other can run the store while 1 is on meal or otherwise pre occupied.
> ...


I know in my experience if you had an ETL and. TL close together everyone would automatically defer to the ETL. What would be the point in having the TL there? I did closing lead for a bit and would much prefer to run everything on my own with no other ETL there. Schedule the latest TL just late enough to cover my lunch. If worst case scenario I am just “on call” while on lunch and not a huge deal. Emergency comes up where TL would need to leave or closing lead gets sick…usually an ETL or SD lived close by and could just come right in. We made it work. A guest wants to speak to whose in charge- they got me. They don’t know Target terms. They just want to speak to the manager and if I was the only one in the building then I was the manager on duty. Very rarely would there come a situation that I couldn’t handle.


----------



## Digi_E (May 26, 2021)

Logo said:


> Why is it Closing TL can't put pdd in workday?  It makes no sense when they are responsible for every work center at night.   Can't even see if there are existing ones.  When i write them i like to refer back to dates if its an on going thing.


The reason is the way Workday groups leaders and departments, since the Closing Lead falls under the Director like an ETL they can only be seen on workday by the HRBP even your ETL HR cant access you for a PDD once your transferred. Closing lead is basically a Lead with no official reports. a Style TL cant PDD a GM TM for this same reason. It's annoying but like others have said, you either have a TL do it on your behalf or have them assign a blank PDD to you for them.


----------



## Logo (May 26, 2021)

Thank you for explaining the 'why' of it.


----------

